# Help: New to DIY



## MickeyVapes (27/11/16)

Hi there VapeFam 

I've been vaping for about 8 months now, and I finally want to take a plunge and get into making DIY e-liquid. I have some questions for experienced DIYers:

1) Is it really that much cheaper in the long run?
2) Which websites do you buy from? I heard VapeoWave was good. Anyone use their products? Any other options for me to explore?
3) I'm a bit confused when it comes to adding Nicotine. VapeoWave sells nicotine at 100ml 36mg/ml Unflavoured Base in VG (or PG) at 99.8+% purity. Do you need to buy nicotine in a pg or vg base, or can you add it separately after you choose your pg/vg ratio? If you do have to, which is better: Nicotine in a pg base, or in a vg base?

I'm hoping to make a 30pg / 70vg mix with 6mg nicotine. Any other advice for me??

Thanks so much. Hope everyone has had an amazing weekend


----------



## Andre (27/11/16)

It can certainly be, but the rabbit hole is as deep as you want it to be.
You heard wrong. Reports on here about their concentrates (and service) not of the best. Here is a list of all DIY vendors. Blck Vapour will have an amazing sale starting at 08:00 tomorrow. Imho it is better to buy well known brands concentrates (FA, TFA, CAP, FW, FLV, INW), but do not just go out and buy flavours. First get a few good recipes, which look that they might suit your tastes and then buy accordingly. Check out the recipe threads in this forum. There is a thread for 1 and 2 flavour recipes too.
Nicotine is always in a PG or VG base. I prefer the PG base, much easier to work with. 
Get a scale, makes your DIY life much easier.
Check out the video in this post.
Happy DIYing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dolfie (27/11/16)

Andre said:


> It can certainly be, but the rabbit hole is as deep as you want it to be.
> You heard wrong. Reports on here about their concentrates (and service) not of the best. Here is a list of all DIY vendors. Blck Vapour will have an amazing sale starting at 08:00 tomorrow. Imho it is better to buy well known brands concentrates (FA, TFA, CAP, FW, FLV, INW), but do not just go out and buy flavours. First get a few good recipes, which look that they might suit your tastes and then buy accordingly. Check out the recipe threads in this forum. There is a thread for 1 and 2 flavour recipes too.
> Nicotine is always in a PG or VG base. I prefer the PG base, much easier to work with.
> Get a scale, makes your DIY life much easier.
> ...


If I can give advice google Amsterdam Vape it will give you a good idée on DIY. I also new but luckily you are on the right forum these guys will give you great advice. My personal opinion yes I believe DIY will be cheaper. I worked it out for 300ml of DIY juice less than R250 a month that is if you use between 10 and 14% concentrates.


----------



## Dolfie (27/11/16)

Dolfie said:


> If I can give advice google Amsterdam Vape it will give you a good idée on DIY. I also new but luckily you are on the right forum these guys will give you great advice. My personal opinion yes I believe DIY will be cheaper. I worked it out for 300ml of DIY juice less than R250 a month that is if you use between 10 and 14% concentrates.


I will also go with Black Vapour really helpful my firs order was R1300 order on a Monday got delivery on Wed.


----------

